# New M&P9c owner checking in.



## bass_lover1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just wanted to stop in and say hello.

I went to the LGS today to pick up a new firearm, with my heart dead set on a Glock 26. The owner let me handle a Gen3 and Gen4 26, the M&P caught my eye so I had him set that out as well. After holding the 26 and the SW back to back, I came to the conclusion that while the Glock is nice the grip is too short. Part of my palm doesn't fully rest on the grip, which I found awkward. Ended up getting the 9c loaded with the 12rnd mags, tritium night sights, and thumb safety. Got it down to 499, but I traded in my Taurus Mill Pro and it came out the 351.xx OTD. 

I haven't had the opportunity to shoot it yet, but overall I'm really happy with the purchase as I've read nothing bud good things about this firearm.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome from southern oregon


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome bass_lover1,From Jacksonville Florida. :smt1099


----------



## bass_lover1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome. Posted some pictures in the definitive SW picture thread.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

It is a nice weapon. Congrats.

RCG


----------

